# my Wine Club here in NJ



## Tom (Aug 12, 2009)

There is more to just having a meeting. 
We have FUN!
Tom (front) and host





Just some of our members




Joeswine waving




A few more members


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are great Tom. It is always good to be able to put a face with a name. I think you guys have this meeting thing down to a science ha ha I do notice that in all but one pic Joe is with the ladies. hum...... my hero ha ha. Great wine makers are babe magnets!!! Thanks to the both of ya for all the help you have given us newbies.
Man I need to start a wine club, one with at least one member with a pool ha ha.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2009)

If you can create one DO IT! I was @ our 1st meeting consisting of 3 people. Today we get 25 - 30 at our monthly meeting. This is where we can get hands on experience of topics most just talk about. Each of us is good at one or 2 things and spread this know how to others. We (club) just entered 3 cases of wine at a local competition. We should do good.
Who else is in a Wine Club ?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2009)

I sort of have one but everyones so dang busy with kids they can never make it most of the time.


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2009)

Wade,
Drop some of your "stuff" @ Vince's if you see him soon. He said he is comming down my way maybe in September.
I will send with him back the same to U from me.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2009)

I will do if I see him, he isnt that close to me and dont really get down that way much and hes on vacation right now.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 14, 2009)

I tried to start a club a few years back. I had no interest. I live between two metro area AND I have a pool.


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2009)

Smurfe,
You are half way there LOL !


----------



## smurfe (Aug 15, 2009)

I may try it again sometime or maybe try in New Orleans instead of Baton ROuge to start a group. I know there were a few right here on my town but never had any interest. Sacalait got one going in the Lafayette area the same time I tried which is a bit far for me to drive although it isn't really that far I guess. I got a nice 20x40 pool with a 9 ft deep end in the back yard. I don't have the nice pavilion anymore though. I have enclosed that and it is being made into my brewery/winery.


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like you have quite a "crew". Do they help you?


----------



## St Allie (Aug 15, 2009)

There's a local mead club here.. mostly beekeepers.. was given their details a couple of weeks ago, going to send an email and see how often they meet.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2009)

You should give them out site.


----------

